# starting muay thai



## teashoci (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello all,

I am planning on muay thai training in 1 - 2 months. I have developed an interest in muay thai from my younger brother. He is only 5'4 ' 5'5 and the training that he has went through has made him absolutely solid.

I am a firm believer in training over skill, simplicity over complex and directness over indirectness etc. muay thai fits in with my beliefs in physical extertion.

I have been weight training for 9 months (compound exercises mainly maximum of  reps in 5 sets). I have made good gains.

I was wondering if anyone has any advice on conditioning my body. I would like to start at a club and be able to at least move my limbs fluidly. 

I am 5'7 and quite stocky (not to mention rather handsome). 

Thanks in advance

teash


----------



## savior (Jul 26, 2007)

The only way to condition your body for muay thai is to actually practice muay thai. When you train, your shins will be conditioned due to the harder styled muay thai pads that you are required to kick, punch, knee, and elbow.

DO NOT try to condition your shins by taking rolling pins and flattening your shin bone. This practice will only create problems for you within a few years and possibly destroy your shin itself.


----------



## teashoci (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. What do you think about stretching.? 

Are their any stretching excercises I could do daily before I join up. ?


----------



## savior (Jul 26, 2007)

Look up stretches for running. I used to run XC/Track and a lot of the stretches help ease up the tension in the legs and hips (two huge aspects in muay thai)


----------



## treva (Jul 27, 2007)

teashoci said:


> Thanks for the advice. What do you think about stretching.?
> 
> Are their any stretching excercises I could do daily before I join up. ?


 
I used to have really tight hip flexors and hamstrings, so tight that I could barely go paralell while back squatting. However, without doing any additional stretching, just from practicing the teep and the cut and roundhouse kicks I've noticed that my hips and hammys are really loosening up. You'll find that rotation of the hips plays a huge role in generating power, and the more you practice your kicks the more flexible your hips will become.


----------



## savior (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah, remember that; hips=power


----------



## teashoci (Jul 29, 2007)

Many thanks for the input guys much appreciated.

Out of interest has anyone read the art of prefecting the human body by bruce lee.
I bought it the other day and It contains his training programs, excercises etc. It has some excellant chapters on conditioning.


----------

